# GPU-Z v0.0.5 ONLY - BUGS ONLY



## pt (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/780/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.0.5.html

Revision History:
Fixed several crashes on NVIDIA


----------



## MikyKew (Oct 6, 2007)

Still can't detect my dell display, and the driver version doesn't show. Come On!


----------



## Nicksterr (Oct 6, 2007)

Chill man, it's not even a full release. Appreciate the work that is being done. Your problem will get addressed eventually.


----------



## Demos_sav (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know if these are the correct readings for my card but they look better than the older version. 0.03 reported that my card had 8 ROPs and 0 shaders

EDIT: I just had an idea. How about adding RAMDACs and Number of Transistors feature?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 6, 2007)

numbers should be correct for 8800 gts. if you are unsure use google, compare the numbers and report back


----------



## war59312 (Oct 6, 2007)

Only a small issue, detects display size as 18in when it's a 19in.

Unless of course your counting viewable area, which you should specify that if you are...


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 6, 2007)

just wondering, why is it so important to know the monitor? I thougt this was for oc verification


----------



## pt (Oct 6, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> just wondering, why is it so important to know the monitor? I thougt this was for oc verification



agreed


----------



## Grings (Oct 6, 2007)

dosent detect this monitor (samsung 931bw) but does detect my other monitor (mitsubishi dpro750sb)

and yes war, its viewable area, my mitsubishi reads as 16.1"

p.s ignore my gts reading as a 640mb, its got a weird bios - EVERYTHING reads it as a 640mb


----------



## war59312 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah I know no big deal, but still...


----------



## jeremym (Oct 6, 2007)

Its not detecting SLI for me under Vista.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 6, 2007)

Took my system out of Xfire and hooked up second monitor.
Does not recognize either monitor Dell 30" and VS191b
GPU Clock now shows 2D speeds where as it was showing 3D when I was in Xfire and using 0.0.4
This would seem correct as I am in 2D mode while viewing GPU-Z
Not sure how to get it to show 3D speeds though.


----------



## jessi3k3 (Oct 6, 2007)

My default GPU clocks arent showing and my BIOS version.




Should the memory be multiplied X2? It should be 1000 then. My current clocks are my default ones.


----------



## SiXx` (Oct 6, 2007)

Doesn't Display my monitor either (Acer AL2216W) and These shader clocks are way off for my card. Also I don't think the Pixel Fill Rate and Texture Fill Rate are supposed to be exactly the same are they?


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 6, 2007)

Same as #4 still not showing proper Shader speed when not linked and not showing SLI mode. You guys are doing a great job at fixing bugs and releasing new versions to test. 

Thanks


----------



## gareth170 (Oct 6, 2007)

i still got the same bug..

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=484466&postcount=26


----------



## gareth170 (Oct 6, 2007)

SiXx` said:


> Also I don't think the Pixel Fill Rate and Texture Fill Rate are supposed to be exactly the same are they?



nope...


----------



## pt (Oct 6, 2007)

Grandpa said:


> Same as #4 still not showing proper Shader speed when not linked and not showing SLI mode. You guys are doing a great job at fixing bugs and releasing new versions to test.
> 
> Thanks



it's just a guy doing all the work 
w1zzard


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2007)

not quite right this reads revision correct but other parts are wrong should be G71 AGP/90nm/278mm^2 not G70/110nm/302mm^2

also doesnt this card have 6 ROPS?


----------



## Kreij (Oct 6, 2007)

pt said:


> it's just a guy doing all the work
> w1zzard




I beg your pardon? 

He's not just A guy named W1zzard, he's OUR guy named W1zzard.
If your not willing to take a bullet for our leader, your not a true TPU'er! 

Anyway, keep the updates coming W1z, we'll keep testing them.


----------



## SiXx` (Oct 6, 2007)

cdawall said:


> not quite right this reads revision correct but other parts are wrong should be G71 AGP/90nm/278mm^2 not G70/110nm/302mm^2
> 
> also doesnt this card have 6 ROPS?



Actually that is correct, 7800GS is g70. (although there were a few that were g71 with disabled pipelines.)
http://www.gpureview.com/nvidia-g70-chip-97.html

and no it's not 6 rop's.
http://www.gpureview.com/GeForce-7800-GS-AGP-card-382.html


----------



## cdawall (Oct 7, 2007)

SiXx` said:


> Actually that is correct, 7800GS is g70.
> http://www.gpureview.com/nvidia-g70-chip-97.html
> 
> and no it's not 6 rop's.
> http://www.gpureview.com/GeForce-7800-GS-AGP-card-382.html



nope most later 7800GS cards are put out with the G71 chip

some proof for you?


----------



## anonymous_user (Oct 7, 2007)

0.0.5 hasnt changed anything for me. Still the same.

Also I just noticed that the number of ROPs is reported incorrectly.


----------



## Karolus (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all.Well, GPU-Z says that my ASUS X1950PRO has 12 pixel shaders and 5 vertexs >_<!






I don't have installed ASUS tweaked drivers, I have ATI catalyst drivers 7.9.


----------



## DOM (Oct 7, 2007)

Vertex Pipelines: 8 

mine show 6 Vertex


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 7, 2007)

*Keeps crashing*

Take a peak!










I will try different drivers soon because a few games crash.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 7, 2007)

*Fixed the crash with new drivers!*

Yup exactly what the problem was.


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2007)

detects the HD2900pro just fine, except the shader clocks:





One thing I would like to see is a box for the shader operations per second numbers, as these days that number can be more important than fillrates. 

Also, I expect the DirectX version is only supposed to list the capable version of the card, not what is currently installed correct? If it is supposed to show the installed version, than for me it should say 9 as I am only running XP.

Great software, I cant wait till it goes through a few more revisions and becomes as highly recommended as CPU-Z for people looking to see more information about their components.

*edit*
missing information for FX5200:




should be 4 ROP, 4 pixel, 4 vertex, and 1.0 Gpixel, 1.0 Gtexel, and "default" clock was set by nvidia at 200mz core and 200mhz (400mhz effective) memory, though the card was so cheap they often had varied specs


----------



## paf22 (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont speak english very well  . So a small screenshot will be better than a big discourses  :






I'm using Windows XP SP2, latest NVIDIA Drivers (163.71), DirectX 9.0c and of course, a 7600 GT (MSI, fanless, but not with the defaults frequencies (400Mhz for memories, not 700...))
I dont know if there is a shader's clock speed. But i'm sure that DirectX version, Bandwidth and Bus Width are missing. Moreover, GPU is G73, 90 nm as shown below:







My validation link is HERE

++

PAF

PS: Good job for this software guys!


----------



## Dark_Webster (Oct 7, 2007)

In my GPU works well: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/25wwg


----------



## int (Oct 7, 2007)

*Crash*

Asus nvidia go 7700 (Driver 163.74)
Windows Vista Premium 32Bits
GPU-Z.0.0.5 (With administrator privileges)


The aplication don't run, crash.. (Also all previous version)


----------



## Kreij (Oct 7, 2007)

int,

Are you starting the program using "Run as Administrator" ?

Just wondering.


----------



## Demon_82 (Oct 7, 2007)

Shader clock isn't well displayed, and monitor isn't detected (Benq FP93GX 19").


----------



## Betrayer00GT (Oct 7, 2007)

So, I see that my 8800GTS 640MB gets all the details filled in. Very cool.

However, I fear that it is basing those numbers off the Core/Mem/Shader clocks it is detecting, as those are incorrect.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u6yv8/

That shows I am running 685/1083/1586.

I am actually running 684/1080/1620, as seen here:








Also, still no detection of my displays. They are "Generic" displays in Device Manager, maybe that is why. I will work on fixing that, then report back later.

Thanks, again for the excellent utility, and your effort spent fixing issues that have been found.


----------



## WebSurfer80 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,

I can't get the validation to work, i tried turing off my firewall, Peerguardian, Antivirus, but it still didn't work. here is a picture of GPU-Z after i clicked the submit button:





GPU-Z doesn't detect my Monitor (Samsung SyncMaster 793MG)





P.S. It never worked for me with previous versions

Regards


----------



## Quual (Oct 7, 2007)

*Some wrong info was displaed for my 7900GS*

I have a PNY Vertigo 7900 GS
ROPs was listed as 20 according to a couple sources I saw its 16
http://www.gpureview.com/GeForce-7900-GS-PCI-E-card-443.html

Pixel Fillrate was listed at 9.0 Gpixels/sec according to PNY its 10.8 GPixels/sec.
http://www2.pny.com/7900-GS-256MB-PCIe-P1944C14.aspx

-couple minor things-

Shader should say 20 Pixels per clock instead of 20mhz
Vendor was listed as unknown (196e) 

Other than that it did an excellent job


----------



## R350np (Oct 7, 2007)

Same as Websurfer80.


WebSurfer80 said:


> ...I can't get the validation to work...
> ...GPU-Z doesn't detect my Monitor...




... and i´m using XP64 too (see SystemSpecs).


----------



## int (Oct 7, 2007)

Kreij said:


> int,
> 
> Are you starting the program using "Run as Administrator" ?
> 
> Just wondering.



yes.. I have UAC disable. everything run as Administrator.


----------



## paf22 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dark_Webster said:


> In my GPU works well: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/25wwg



 ==> Yours is PCI-E (Mine = AGP 8x)


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 7, 2007)

Karolus said:


> Hi all.Well, GPU-Z says that my ASUS X1950PRO has 12 pixel shaders and 5 vertexs >_<!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exact same issue as this guy but with a Sapphire 512mb AGP model.

Nice program.
Despite it's bugs at the moment.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 7, 2007)

Quual said:


> I have a PNY Vertigo 7900 GS
> ROPs was listed as 20 according to a couple sources I saw its 16
> http://www.gpureview.com/GeForce-7900-GS-PCI-E-card-443.html



a 7900GS will have 20PP


and all errors as far as die size ect. still exist in gpuz .6

though validation works flawlessly


----------

